# The doelings I'm keeping... What do you think?



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

I'd love to hear any observations on these doelings. I've been taking pictures for MDGA's virtual show, and I'd love to hear what people think of them. I just love them all - they're SO sweet! Oh, and they are all MiniNubians. The first two were born the end of March and the last one was born the 10th of April.

Trillium:






































Sapphire:






































Summer:































So, what do you think!?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh WOW :drool: They are just absolutely gorgeous! What wonderful does! Again, WOW, they are just beautiful!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I think your does are very pretty.I like their length and width.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you! I just love them and sometimes it's hard to tell if they really are nice or if I'm just biased.  It's always good to get unbiased opinions.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I think you definately have some beauties!!!! I love Mini Nubians!! :drool: :drool:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

tiz not fair you are so far away. What beautys


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

beautiful pictures they are very nice looking goats


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

wow. they are all super nice. my favorite has to be the first one though! she's just gorgeous


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all beautiful!!! I really like them.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are gorgeous Eliya!! Love em' all!! Makes me want to get out there and get my kids all prettied up.  Have a busy weekend ahead though...so that won't be happening. :roll:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Gorgeous goats you have there! Wonderful job setting them up too!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks everybody. I have a hard time picking which one is my favorite, but I think I'd have to say Trillium. I have always wanted a buckskin MiniNubian doe - last year her dam gave me my first buckskin MN, but it was a BUCK. I was so excited when I got Trillium!!! I love her conformation, color and personality.

Then Sapphire is from one of my favorite does, Molly. Molly milks about a gallon a day (she peaked at 10 lbs as a 2nd freshening 3 year old!!!). Sapphire looks a lot like her mom. She has a goofy personality and is very dainty. She's quite the character.

Summer's was a later baby so by the time she was born I had so many kids on the ground she didn't get as much attention as the others. But she has a lot to grab my attention - I LOVE her ears!!! And I got my second buckskin doe! Although her color really didn't have much to do with why I kept her.  Her dam is also super easy to milk and gives a lot.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They're stunning! Excellent specimens for Mini-Nubians for sure!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:drool: :greengrin: What beautiful doelings! What generation are they?


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you! Trillium is 3rd gen, Sapphire is 4th gen and Summer is 2nd gen.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I like Trillium the best. She is absolutely gorgeous!! They are all pretty, though.

Gosh Eliya! Your making me wanna start breeding MiniNubians! Go get a Nigi buck from Buttin'Heads and get more of the Kastdemur's Nubian bloodlines! LOL!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Jacque! You really should start with the MiniNubians. You'd love them for sure!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

They are very pretty. Love their colors.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beauties for sure! Excellent choices in "keepers" and they are so true to the breed...I like seeing that...a breeder who truly cares what their girls produce, congrats on what you have done! :thumb:


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone. It is always nice to hear what other people think about my goats. I am pretty happy with the doelings I kept this year, I but I wanted to know if they were really as nice as I thought. I do have them entered in MDGA's virtual show, so it will be interesting to see how they do in that.


----------



## farmgirls (Jul 28, 2008)

They are all simply gorgeous! I love all of them, every one of them is so nice. Congrats on such a nice batch of kids!
~Bethany~


----------

